# Chenille Door Curtains



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We recently bought a chenille door curtain but it's too short! Anyone know where we can buy the "tassles" which we could add to the bottom to make it long enough or where we can buy a longer one. The one we have bought is 56cm x 185cm. It's about 30cm short!

Denise


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

*chenille door curtain*

Had to wait until today to measure ours and they also are 185cm long but fit perfectly into the internal step of the motorhome. We had to fit a small gold rail to hang them from. Don't think they will look good with something attached to the bottom of them even if you could source the right material, as Eric used to say to Ernie - you can't see the join, but in this case you would. Isn't there some way of lowering what you are attaching the top of them to?

Mrs M


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Only if we attach it to the door, which defeats the object!

Denise


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

we bought ours here in france the 2m15 think it was and dh chopped it, i assumed the 185 were for caravans, not much help but our narbonne often sells tails, can get my mum to drop some into u in july if u want, i paid 24e for ours, i love it, so much more privacy


----------

